# Rondo shows the love to Acoustic players too!



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I just recieved my delivery of a new SX Acoustic from Rondo.
http://www.rondomusic.com/dtltd2.html

This model has a mahogany top and neck (Rosewood fingerboard) with curly Koa back and sides, bone nut, real wood inlay around the sound hole and even wood tuning peg knobs! At $149!! I'm blown away!
It feels great, plays easy and sounds great. The only difference between the one in the picture and the one I got is there is fret markers on the side (as usual) but not on the fretboard. I'm finding this to not be a problem in fact it looks kinda neat!


----------



## GO_SLASH (Aug 3, 2008)

*149!!!!!*

holy  149! amazing man!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*???????????*

Okay, someones got to ask what the h### is a sold Mahogany top.Ship....when you click on the link thats what comes up.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> Okay, someones got to ask what the h### is a sold Mahogany top.Ship....when you click on the link thats what comes up.


I dunno but I can tell you I'm sold on it! :banana:


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

I've got to say I love the look :O


----------



## ZeroFret (Aug 1, 2008)

It looks pretty nice for $149!!:smile:

I am curious. If I may ask...just how much was the shipping on this? Did they ship it to you by UPS? If so...how much "brokerage" fees did you have to pay? I see these crazy deals online all the time but never bother to order anything from the USA because I have read that UPS charges so much money in "fees" that it's not worth it.

Regards,
ZF


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm with you Zero.. The cost of shipping and exchange (our dollar has gone down) can make good values turn into bad ones. However, at 149 it couldn't be that bad. I've had a number of guitars sent from the US. Most have come UPS and everyone has had a different story. If the seller is unfamiliar with shipping to Canada it can be a nightmare. 
I've seen Rondo around on ebay for some time. They sell some really inexpensive yet good guitars. They also seem to be aware of shipping to Canada.
Anyway, good luck with the new guitar HamStrung. At that price you could practically throw it on the campfire if you need some extra warmth!! No,,, we only do that with fiddles!!!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

ZeroFret said:


> It looks pretty nice for $149!!:smile:
> 
> I am curious. If I may ask...just how much was the shipping on this? Did they ship it to you by UPS? If so...how much "brokerage" fees did you have to pay? I see these crazy deals online all the time but never bother to order anything from the USA because I have read that UPS charges so much money in "fees" that it's not worth it.
> 
> ...


Shipping for my guitar was $62. I opted for the faster 2-5 business day express shipping (ordered Saturday received it Wednesday). Standard shipping is around $48. Even with that I've gotten shipments from him within a week. Rondo uses FedEx to ship to Canada and ALL taxes, fees and duties are included in this price! You heard that right! Right to the door for $62.
The price you see when you fill out your order form and put in your postal code is the FINAL price (in U.S. $$).


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

rbbambino said:


> I'm with you Zero.. The cost of shipping and exchange (our dollar has gone down) can make good values turn into bad ones. However, at 149 it couldn't be that bad. I've had a number of guitars sent from the US. Most have come UPS and everyone has had a different story. If the seller is unfamiliar with shipping to Canada it can be a nightmare.
> I've seen Rondo around on ebay for some time. They sell some really inexpensive yet good guitars. They also seem to be aware of shipping to Canada.
> Anyway, good luck with the new guitar HamStrung. At that price you could practically throw it on the campfire if you need some extra warmth!! No,,, we only do that with fiddles!!!


See my response to ZeroFret on the shipping from Rondo, his ebay shipping policy is the same. As for the guitar I'm still quite pleased with it. No campfires for this one unless I'm playing next to one. In fact, I had to talk myself out of buying a second one!


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

Outstanding... I knew Rondo had experience with shipping to Canada, but they have obviously taken it to a new level. What an outstanding deal!! Oh.. I haven't mastered playing two guitars at the same time. That is probably the only reason I would own two identical guitars!!! Enjoy the music.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

rbbambino said:


> Outstanding... I knew Rondo had experience with shipping to Canada, but they have obviously taken it to a new level. What an outstanding deal!! Oh.. I haven't mastered playing two guitars at the same time. That is probably the only reason I would own two identical guitars!!! Enjoy the music.


 
I haven't even come close to mastering even one guitar! It's just that at a price like that for the guitar that it is, a second one could be had quite cheap for a backup... and they're just so damn pretty! (It even smells nice!)


----------

